# The Plan



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 5, 2008)

My Wife has never shown much interest in this hobby, other than enjoying the fruits from the bottle, and keeping an eye on the $$ I spend on it. So, knowing she likes the lighter, cooler style wines I got this for her from our friend George.







It actually brought a little smile to her face, so friends, I didn't stop there, oh no no no ...opened it up showing her all the goodies inside!






I said look here, this here is the Varietal grape juice, its the base of this here wine for you! Cant find these growing nowhere around here!






Then I got some water, had her poor the Bentonite it it as I explained what the other host of ingredients are and what they do, the yeast, sorbate,sulfite, clearing agents....when the must was had warmed up to room temp, I had her poor mix the bentonite up real good, poor it in, then I handed her the yeast, told her this one is yours doll, sprinkle it in and it will soon take off! She seemed to enjoy the whole thing, told her how we would watch it over the next few days, I'll help her rack when time, then add that big ol' bag of flavor and stabilize when time, how it will clear real nice, then we will bottle in whatever bottles she wants to use. NOW, maybe your wondering why this thread is "The Plan" well, after she uses that handheld Portuguese corker of mine, I'm thinking of suggesting she get a floor corker! Yup, she would really love that!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2008)

Sounds like a really good scam(um, I mean plan!).


----------



## Waldo (Jan 5, 2008)

Boy yore slicker than snot on a doorknob jw


----------



## myway22 (Jan 6, 2008)

As a man and husband, I think thats just awful. To mislead her like that, all to just get a new floor corker? 


Let me know if it works






!!!


----------



## Joanie (Jan 6, 2008)

JWM, that's the funniest thing I've read in a loooong time! Thanks for the laughs! 

You're slicker than goose grease!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 6, 2008)

He's been petting sweaty things too long!


----------



## Tomy (Jan 6, 2008)

You smooth talker you, she cleans your house, washes your shorts &amp; now your training her to make your wine. Hey Hey Hey what a man!!


----------



## peterCooper (Jan 7, 2008)

So, is the secret just choosing a wine that has pink on the box?


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 7, 2008)

JW, Unlike everyone else around here, I don't see you as slick as snot on a doorknob. I see you as a man who values his marriage and would like to spend hobby time with his wife. The PWP commends you and is considering a Sirhood for you.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 7, 2008)

You know, Princess that's exactly what I thought when I first started reading that post... I thought...how sweet for choosing a kit he knew she'd enjoy and having her put it together. What a nice husband!!!

Then he had to drop the corker!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 18, 2008)

While my best friend is still in dream land this morning, I too have been in dream land. Today we check Sg, should be done fermenting and proceed to the next step...one step closer!


----------



## joeswine (Jan 18, 2008)

laddies thats a creative man



*Edited by: joeswine *


----------



## grapeman (Jan 18, 2008)

I think I can see that turning into something else. It looks like it's starting to grow a handle at the top and a spot to insert a cork! It may turn into a corker yet. Good job JW.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 20, 2008)

After the 24 hour degassing period, the flavor pack and clarifier's were added this morning. Only the second three gal kit I have done, but I do like the fact there is plenty to have a reserve bottle for topping up. Wish the larger kits were heavy on the volume like these! Now I'm getting all giddy thinking about you know what!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 23, 2008)

Bottling day on the Wife's Fantazia, had cleared very nice, discussed filtering and what that does, she wanted to, so we did.




She picked out these smaller bottles, pink shrinks (girly caps for girly wine) All went very well.




Of course one case of the small bottles wasn't enough, got three regular size, two beer bottles, and a glass



, she tasted and really liked the flavor. I was surprised also at how fruity it taste, and ready it was to drink now. Have to admit, I like it.




Finished product looks pretty good I think. Also believe she plans on setting these aside to serve at daughters baby shower coming up first of next month.


So....how did my plan go? WELL. The first bottle she corked, she struggled a bit...I ended up having to help. Of course I made it look as if it was as hard for me as it was for her. After tasting she said she would like to do another one of these style kits...BUT......
She would really like one of those FLOOR CORKERS for the next one!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 23, 2008)

Well after all the idea is all hers so you will need to get her one.


----------



## mississippi mud (Jan 23, 2008)

slick slick slick



I love it.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty crafty...We will call you Slick alright.


BTW...the wine looks really nice....brilliantly clear.


----------



## K&GB (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice job, slick! Wine looks great! Careful drinking it too soon after bottling. Mine started tasting harsh after 5-6 days. Guess it was bottle shock. Let us know how the new corker works out on the next batch.


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice clear looking wine JW. By my count that is 18 days yeast pitch to bottle. You don't waste any time!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jan 24, 2008)

Jack, it was indeed 18 days. Followed directions exactly, last step (bottle)is at day 18 unless needs more time to clear. I was impressed with the time, and taste when done.


----------

